# 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II Current Price



## DCMoney (Nov 25, 2011)

Currently many vendors are selling this Lens for $2175 and was wondering if this would be a good time to buy or if Canon will do a better sale for Christmas? I remember last year there was a good discount on the lens but don't remember how much the lens actually was. 

Any advice?


----------



## MrBeavis5 (Nov 25, 2011)

I ordered mine yesterday... It gets here on Monday. I was thinking the same thing... should I wait for a better price closer to x-mas. Then I thought that the price coundn't drop much more, maybe another 25 bucks. Also the current thanksgiving rebates go away on the 28th, so maybe the price will go back up thru x-mas. Just buy the lens, the pics that you will get to take with it will be worth any extra money you will save by waiting.


----------



## elmo2006 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now may be a good time to *pull the trigger*:

http://www.canonpricewatch.com/product/02968/Canon-EF-70-200mm-f2.8L-IS-USM-II-price.html


----------



## CornOnTheCoby (Nov 25, 2011)

Ahh, I can't wait until I can afford one. Any plans for prices to come down a bit?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2011)

The prices are usually the lowest at Thanksgiving. They hold up the prices at Christmas. Then, if sales are slow, prices may drop in February.

However, if sales are just plain slow, then prices could drop a little more by Christmas. No one knows for sure, but sales are predicted to be slow this year, so you might very well do as good, if not etter by Christmas.


----------



## DCMoney (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply's, been following the price since July ready to buy one just waiting for the right price. When B&H's site goes back up for online ordering i'm going to buy one and a B&W filter. Cant wait to get it in!


----------



## pwp (Nov 26, 2011)

DCMoney said:


> Thanks for the reply's, been following the price since July ready to buy one...



Sheesh! If you need a 70-200 you need a 70-200! Great choice. But why wait? Think of all those fabulous images you may not be getting, just to save a few $%. Buy now. $2175 is a steal.

The 70-200 F/2.8IIis is one of the finest, most versatile lenses on the planet. You already know this. Search these forums and see if you can find a single case of buyers regret with this lens. 

It's a big heavy mongrel but boy can it sing. Do I sound like a fan? It's far and away my most used lens. 

I give it 10/10.

Paul Wright


----------



## DrHiluluk (Nov 26, 2011)

DCMoney said:


> Thanks for the reply's, been following the price since July ready to buy one just waiting for the right price...



Or you can try the gold box trick at amazon. It's $2065.30 in the gold box (YMMV if you can get the lens to show up even using the gold box tweek [edit: gold box trick doesn't work anymore]). The double instant rebate doesn't seem to be working at amazon but according to cannonpricewatch it's live at B&H--but then you need to buy a body with it. [edit: lens is $1974 when purchased with a 60D at B&H]


----------



## DCMoney (Nov 27, 2011)

pwp said:


> DCMoney said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the reply's, been following the price since July ready to buy one...
> ...



Thanks for the vote of confidence, I've wanted this lens since it came out but I'm very patience when it comes to spending money and trying to get the best price... 

Bought it last night for $2174 checked this morning at B&H $2074... Called B&H they changed my order to the $2074 price will be here Thursday cant wait!


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Nov 27, 2011)

According to camelcamelcamel the lowest price this lens ever went for was $2,048.96.. but at $2,074.00, its so close. Will it ever go lower than $2000 or is that wishful thinking? this current rebate is going to last until early january...


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 27, 2011)

wow that is cheap i wish i had got mine that cheap :'(


----------



## MrBeavis5 (Nov 28, 2011)

Grrrrrrr......


----------



## K-amps (Nov 28, 2011)

I just got a refurb for $1999 from Canon 6 days back. I might just return it and get a "NEW" one with factory box and all for less from Adorama... since Canon Charged me $140 tax... so the new one should be cheaper than Canon refurb since Adorama does not charge sales tax...


----------



## DrHiluluk (Nov 28, 2011)

$1974 at B&H    I'd buy it if I didn't already have one.
Edit: You'll have to go through the link at canonpricewatch, otherwise it's $2074.


----------



## DCMoney (Nov 29, 2011)

DrHiluluk said:


> $1974 at B&H    I'd buy it if I didn't already have one.
> Edit: You'll have to go through the link at canonpricewatch, otherwise it's $2074.



Sweet Jesus I'll be calling B&H in the morning! This the price I was hoping for!


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Nov 29, 2011)

Next Christmas, do you reckon that the price will reach this low again or even lower? or is this as good as it will get?


----------



## SteveCSmith (Nov 29, 2011)

DrHiluluk said:


> $1974 at B&H    I'd buy it if I didn't already have one.
> Edit: You'll have to go through the link at canonpricewatch, otherwise it's $2074.



Wow, Doc. I was on the fence and you pushed me right over. Thanks... I think.

Its hard to justify having this and a sweet 70-300L glass, but I was wanting something for low light. Note I said want, not need. Now I NEED to find a way to make money with these things - its getting too expensive just taking photos of my kids (I don't think the grandparents will pay that much for a pic).

It should be hear Friday 8)


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 29, 2011)

cheeseheadsaint said:


> Next Christmas, do you reckon that the price will reach this low again or even lower? or is this as good as it will get?



at the rate the american government prints money there is excatly zero chance they will be this cheap again inflation is going kick prices in the balls big time sooner or later


----------



## seekn (Nov 29, 2011)

I GOT MINE TODAY!!! 
For the bargain price of 2074! I immediately snapped it on and started testing it out! In short - I love it. 
I cant wait until my day off to take more shots - but I was not disappointed in the least. Good luck saving up and getting yours - it's so worth it!


----------



## DCMoney (Nov 29, 2011)

B&H refunded the 100 dollar difference got it for $1974! Cant wait till Thursday!

Thanks again DrHiluluk for posting the $1974 deal!


----------



## WildBill (Nov 29, 2011)

DrHiluluk said:


> $1974 at B&H    I'd buy it if I didn't already have one.
> Edit: You'll have to go through the link at canonpricewatch, otherwise it's $2074.



Alternatively you can go through Canon Rumors Price Watch section, get the same price, and support this wonderful site.


----------



## cheeseheadsaint (Nov 29, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> cheeseheadsaint said:
> 
> 
> > Next Christmas, do you reckon that the price will reach this low again or even lower? or is this as good as it will get?
> ...



ahh! Now to convince my parents! Perfect, but pricey graduation gift.. -___-" however they did want to get me a car and that's, of course, way more than a lens, but the places I've applied to have good shuttle bus systems and most students that bring a car don't even use it until the holidays(which I can find a carpool).

car vs lens? am I crazy to pick lens? xD


----------

